# Ice Maker only ejects water



## NickL (Dec 2, 2006)

Installed (replaced) the Ice Maker in my Whirlpool Sided by Side 
Model # ED 22QF about 4 months ago.
When it now fills and as the arm turns it ejects only the water.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> Model # ED 22QF


That is _part_ of a full model#.



> Installed (replaced) the Ice Maker in my Whirlpool Sided by Side about 4 months ago


Did it work ok for a while?



> When it now fills and as the arm turns it ejects only the water


Over filling and leaking? Dumping 1/2 made cubes? 

jeff.


----------



## NickL (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes it was working fine, it will make an ice cube every now and then if I leave it on


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Over filling and leaking? Dumping 1/2 made cubes?


??



> it will make an ice cube every now and then if I leave it on


Just one cubes is made and the rest of the mold body is ??
Water, empty, cube shells.

Still don't have a clear picture of what is happening or not happening...but so far that icemaker sounds like may need to go back under it's warranty if it worked fine for a while, the refrigerator is working ok ( temps, going on and off, ect ) and the water pressure to the refrigerator is ok and try another icemaker.

jeff.


----------

